# H



## sinfullivingsolution (Jun 1, 2015)

well I cashed out some of my H today making some great gains in my tfsa. its at an all time high so I thought I would sell some and redistribute it to other stocks.

I was planning to keep H long term (as in forever) but I get this vibe that its a safe investment and people are looking for a safe place to hold their money while making a return.

I was thinking once the economy has hopefully rebounded, H price will have dropped and have a more attractive dividend yield again. 

I like H as a long term hold but it seems rather ridiculous to pay almost $30 per share.


----------

